# How to charge camera battery in a field??



## clicker (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going camping...yes it is shite weather for this and I probably should know better, however have just realised I have never been camping since going digital and with a rechargable battery to worry about.

 I have a panasonic Lumix TZ8....is there such a thing as a charger I can use from my car cigarette lighter...and where can I get it in the next ten hours?? Or does everyone take a spare battery instead?


----------



## newbie (Jun 5, 2012)

take your charger, a lot of campsite make provision for charging these days and if not beg a charge off a caravanner with a hookup.


or, alternatively, don't take so many pictures you'll never look at


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2012)

Loads of solutions, from taking a spare charged battery, to getting a cigarette lighter charger (yes, they do exist), to getting a solar cell set-up.
Personally, I favour the "take a spare charged battery" approach.

Oh, and "your local branch of Maplins".


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2012)

Take one or two charged spare batteries. £8 a go. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-DMW-B..._Batteries&hash=item20c2d619c8#ht_2662wt_1573


----------



## clicker (Jun 5, 2012)

right...will buy spare battery for the future..thanks for the link....have left it to the last minute, going in a few hours....will take newbies advice and not be too snap happy!


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 5, 2012)

you could take a real camera along too, if you like


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 5, 2012)

Pencil and notepad and a cap with a massive peak.

Sorted!


----------

